# Your best MPG and what gas you put in.



## Stahi (Jun 24, 2003)

Since I'm having such good luck with this, I think I'll share my experience. I've got an '03 2.5S, and nowadays I'm getting horrible MPG from everywhere. Exxon, Shell, BP, Wawa. I used to get around 420 miles before having to refill but now it's around... 380. Big difference. However, with Royal Farms Enroy fuel I get around 440-450 every time, no matter how I drive. I got 270 out of a little over half a tank the other day.

I don't know what's in that gas, whether it's how it's manufactured or what additives they put in it, but it's absolutely wonderful for my car.

How about you? What gas do you find fits your Altima the best?


----------



## tsr0003 (May 8, 2004)

usually use Mobil - speedpass the best thing ever made 
i get 450 solid on every tank. Mostly highway miles driving 125/day w/ cruise set at 83.


----------



## dafamousext (May 11, 2007)

i use exxon or shell. i usually get 350-380. hoe are you guys getting 380 and above. i use the A/C becuase of my son too. school me with the tips for more MPG.


----------



## kwk1 (Mar 11, 2007)

Shell, usually ~380 miles, 50/50 driving.


----------



## nissanfan425 (Feb 15, 2005)

I use Costco regular 86-87 octane and usually get 420+ miles every tank. I also live at high altitude (El Paso TX) and can get away with it. I purchased my 03 3.5 SE in New York and flew there to get. It had just under 40K when I picked it up; driving home (2200 miles) I used premium and got up to 39 computer mpg; paper and pencil brought that to a realistic 35-36 mpg. This was at a steady 70-80 MPH using cruise. Once I got home, i experimented with the lower octane, since my region is called out in the owner's manual. Any drop in MPG means you probably need to add a fuel additive to clean any dirty injectors.

On a side note, anyone else notice an approximate +5% error on the speedometer? Using mileage markers and the occasional Radar unit ("Your Speed______") readout, that's about what I get with properly sized 17" tires. Seems like an easy way for Nissan to inflate MPG and get out from under Factory Warranty 5% faster.


----------



## forcegtx (Jul 15, 2007)

I am getting a average of 21/22 MPG  with mostly city driving on premium fuel. Its my fault though, the car is a stick and has been tuned to run fast not economical


----------



## edd1179 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have the 05 3.5 SL and i get almost anywhere from 420 to 460 everytime havent paid attention to any difference from station to station but i do run supreme it seems to do the best and my car runs better with it......


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Did this as a test a while back when I had my Altima 3.5SE 5MT. Mossy Performance exhaust, Nismo CAI, UR pully set, HS headers, Shell premium. City driving for 400 miles.


----------

